# Boston butt prices



## jamantste (Jun 21, 2011)

I just bought my fist butt in a while and paid 15 bucks for a five pounder. Seems high, but so does everything else these days. I was just wondering how that compares to the rest of you all..... I bought it a Publix btw.


----------



## fpnmf (Jun 21, 2011)

They are around 2 bucks per pound in this area.

Publix has good meat...they usually get a little more than Winn Dixie.

  Have a great day!!

  Craig


----------



## jamantste (Jun 21, 2011)

Yeah I have always been happy with Publics meat...


----------



## venture (Jun 21, 2011)

Bad news from the other coast.  A year ago we were buying butts for 99/lb on sale.  Now it is 1.99/lb on sale, and 1.69 if we are really lucky.  I guess sending all that corn for $4 gas was a good thing.  It wasn't the change some people thought?

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## raptor700 (Jun 21, 2011)

Last I bought was $1.69 at Pic-N-Save.

8-9 months ago, they were 89¢ lb.


----------



## jamantste (Jun 21, 2011)

so I guess 2.99 is high.... Oh well, last few times I looked they didn't even have them. I guess they are a hot item here in northern Alabama. Supply and demand huh....


----------



## jamantste (Jun 21, 2011)

so I guess 2.99 is high.... Oh well, last few times I looked they didn't even have them. I guess they are a hot item here in northern Alabama. Supply and demand huh....


----------



## jamantste (Jun 21, 2011)

so I guess 2.99 is high.... Oh well, last few times I looked they didn't even have them. I guess they are a hot item here in northern Alabama. Supply and demand huh....


----------



## jamantste (Jun 21, 2011)

WOW. My iPad is not playing nice with this forum...lol. My apologies for the multiple posts! No how do you delete?


----------



## venture (Jun 21, 2011)

I think the delete button is called an election?

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## raptor700 (Jun 21, 2011)

Venture said:


> I think the delete button is called an election?
> 
> Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## lspilot82 (Jun 21, 2011)

I can get them at a couple meat markets here for around 1.00 a pound give or take a few depends on the year.


----------



## hardslicer (Jun 21, 2011)

it seems like some super market has those things on sale all the time.....regardless, a nicely smoked butt is priceless!


----------



## tjohnson (Jun 21, 2011)

Just bought pork butts @ SAMS Club for $1.77/lb

Todd


----------



## rowdyrawhide (Jun 21, 2011)

+1 for SAM's if you have one in your area.  Been pretty happy with their meat and prices, they even run sales once in awhile, and those are usually real good buys.  Case break too if you have a big party.


----------



## flash (Jun 21, 2011)

Venture said:


> Bad news from the other coast.  A year ago we were buying butts for 99/lb on sale.  Now it is 1.99/lb on sale, and 1.69 if we are really lucky.  I guess sending all that corn for $4 gas was a good thing.  It wasn't the change some people thought?
> 
> Good luck and good smoking.


 We use to see .98 and even down to .88 @ lb. when on sale. Not any more. $1.69 is around the norm, with a $1.49 being a sale. Still under $10 for a 6 1/2 lber or so.


----------



## michael ark (Jun 21, 2011)

The u.s.a is the worlds bread basket.But this year i have seen more brown empty unplanned Fields than ever .It's scary .They say Ark planted 30% less rice than last year because of fuel prices.Bush agri gets it's rice here for it's beer 3 miles from my house.So beer will go up and so will rice along with all foods.


----------



## boykjo (Jun 22, 2011)

Sams club case price is at 1.48 around here and the case is between 50 to 65 lbs with 8 shoulders. We would see prices at .99 cents per lb about 6 months ago not any more. Pork butts also would go on sale about once a month in the grocery store but now I only see them on sale every 2 months for 1.77 per lb.

joe


----------



## jamantste (Jun 22, 2011)

I may have to look into Sam's club... or COSTCO. I have had luck with thier meat in the past, mainly steak though.


----------



## butch cassidy (Jun 22, 2011)

Cosco, $1.69 was good quality also.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 22, 2011)

Only place I get mine is Sam's. Good quality, good price.


----------



## callmetut (Jun 22, 2011)

I just bought Boston Butts yesterday at Sams here In Spfld Mo to cook tomorrow...

A single butt was 2.08 a pound

The double cryopack was 1.77 a pound

fwiw (for what it's worth) my wife refused to give any of the last one I made away to anyone to try... that was from my "butt from hell posting" and the first attempt of smoking a boston butt... so I bought the double pack this time.

Tut


----------



## jamantste (Jun 22, 2011)

I just read your BFH post, thanks for sharing. This will be my first butt on Saturday. I may be doing it with out my ET-732 which has not shipped yet! Hoping for a reasonable plateau....


----------



## ynotk (Jun 22, 2011)

Sams club $1.68 a lb this week


----------



## ynotk (Jun 22, 2011)

Thumbs up on that. LOL


----------



## michael ark (Jun 22, 2011)

Sam's is minimally prosed too.Ready to be injected and your not buying salt water weight.


----------



## motoman3b (Jun 22, 2011)

Sams here in michigan is around 1.77/lb but there's a cheaper meat market that I go to they were a 1.20/lb last year but up to 1.43/lb the other day still not too shabby I buy alot to grind and mix with venison for sausage, bacon, brats etc...


----------



## alelover (Jun 23, 2011)

michael ark said:


> The u.s.a is the worlds bread basket.But this year i have seen more brown empty unplanned Fields than ever .It's scary .They say Ark planted 30% less rice than last year because of fuel prices.Bush agri gets it's rice here for it's beer 3 miles from my house.So beer will go up and so will rice along with all foods.


Beer should not be made with rice.


----------



## scarbelly (Jun 23, 2011)

Most of the markets are $2.99 here Costco was $2.29 a couple weeks ago


----------



## cricky101 (Jun 23, 2011)

Never paid more than $1.79/lb before, usually at Wal-Mart. Cheaper on sale usually, too.


----------



## cricky101 (Jun 23, 2011)

Venture said:


> Bad news from the other coast.  A year ago we were buying butts for 99/lb on sale.  Now it is 1.99/lb on sale, and 1.69 if we are really lucky.  I guess sending all that corn for $4 gas was a good thing.  It wasn't the change some people thought?
> 
> Good luck and good smoking.




The increase is from mandates doubling ethanol requirements in gasoline passed in 2005 and 2007 resulting in higher corn prices today.


----------



## chef willie (Jun 23, 2011)

Looked yesterday at my fav 'low-price' market and they were 1.69. Agree with the above posts, they used to be under a buck a pound usually. Saw picnics for 1.19 though, not bad. I also try and hit the market that caters to the local Hispanic shoppers for pork. Sometimes the price is lower but quality is suspect. Ribs are getting outta sight price wise as did chicken wings. I used to be a sales rep for a huge food distributor....beef & pork prices always spike as we near summer, 'they' know everybody starts the grilling season & can take advantage of the demand and get a higher margin.


----------



## tastetester (Jun 23, 2011)

The last couple of times I checked they were 2.99 in my usual store here.  Last winter I was getting them when they were on sale for .99.  I agree with Chef Willie, put the pork butts into your budget in January and February and pop them into the freezer.  You'll be a happy camper come June, July and August.


----------



## ribob (Jun 23, 2011)

Just paid $1.29 lb. at Price Rite


----------



## daddydon (Jul 21, 2011)

Paid 1.69 for ind cryo packed butts .Paid 1.79  for  cryo packed ribs 2 to a pack.Paid 1.29  for Tyson wings fresh.Paid .99 for chicken breast  split.

The prices have really went crazzy here.


----------



## sqwib (Jul 21, 2011)

Was $1.69 last purchase at Jetro, 2pk boneless.

2.99 A LB, Wow

Hmmm! lets see, $2.99 a lb with an estimated 50% yield, that's $5.98 a LB for Pulled Pork


----------



## roller (Jul 21, 2011)

Usually 2.28lb. here in Louisiana sale at 1.78lb. last year you could buy them all day at .99lb....


----------



## wtnc101 (May 20, 2014)

I live in Lakeland as well but have not seen that price in a long time.... Where ya talking?


----------

